# Can a Phillipina Maid do a Hatta Run?



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know whether a Fillipina can go to Hatta if her work visa's expired and do the visa run like other nationalities?

I know that many people still do the visa run and I've seen many people from the Indian Sub-Continent do it, but didn't know whether Filipina's can.

Can anyone shed any light?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

No, she can't. Only certain nationalities can do visa runs - unfortunately, Philippines is not on the list of countries whose citizens can do visa runs.


----------



## MMNS (Jun 4, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance but what is a visa run?
Tks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When people who are from the 32 countries that are allowed, go to the border between UAE and usually Oman, and get their visa stamped with an Oman visa saying they have 'been' there, and literally just turn around from the counter and drive back into the uae to get another stamp good for them to stay in the uae for 30 more days. People who dont have visas do it. If your employer suggests visa runs, should be a red flag. Most are bf/gf's who are living with their significant other and not working/trying to find a job or extended vacations visiting friends.


----------



## MMNS (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you , fortunately it doesn't sound like something we will need to know about. as i am sure it would be a PITA!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

MMNS said:


> Thank you , fortunately it doesn't sound like something we will need to know about. as i am sure it would be a PITA!


Married or single people with legitimate jobs or businesses do them too. Usually when caught up in the painfully slow bureaucratic process here.

It's not that bad, a nice enough drive and pick up a few pots from the roadside vendors on the way back.


----------



## MMNS (Jun 4, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Married or single people with legitimate jobs or businesses do them too. Usually when caught up in the painfully slow bureaucratic process here.
> 
> It's not that bad, a nice enough drive and pick up a few pots from the roadside vendors on the way back.


Thanks for the added info 
Something that I am reading is pretty commonplace it seems lol. ..... who knows we may need to know about it after all


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry for bumping this thread, but we have recently agreed to employ a Philippino maid who entered on a tourist visa.

We now have the employment visa but she needs to leave the UAE & come back again on the employment visa.

Rather than send her on a flight to Muscat or Doha, can I drive her to Hatta for this?

Our PRO _thinks_ it _should_ be ok, but I'd really like a definite answer if anybody out there knows for sure?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

No you can't she have to leave by plane if you will drive here to hatta she shall have permission to enter Oman and she dont have such as if she will take flight she will enter to the transit area and come back


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Ah, that's a pity.

Our PRO called today and said I can take her to RAK and it should be ok.

Not sure what to do now, too many conflicting pieces of advice....


----------

